# Hey Gatorb888!!!! Tell us about DeWalt



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

At of all the products you have what ( Gatorb88 ) would say is you bread and butter line.





Also why did dewalt go into the hand tool market.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you explain the difference between Type 1 and Type 2 listed on the tools. I heard the Type 2's were the cheaper models.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for your input Gator... you could be walking into a gauntlet

I do hope you can convince your bosses to give you some comp time or something for your time spent here:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

alboston said:


> Can you explain the difference between Type 1 and Type 2 listed on the tools. I heard the Type 2's were the cheaper models.


Typically, "Type" numbers refer to changes/refinements in a certain model number for proper reference of service/parts.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> That's honestly what I figured. It's funny I saw some of his shows and hw raves about dewalt. I guess you have to though to get free stuff... So was mike a nice guy? Is he legit?


he seemed alright, he was on one of our jobsites shooting tv ads promoting getting kids into the trades. i was in 3 of the adds.. he saw our framing and liked what he saw. anywhere he saw normal lumber on concrete he was asking if we had sil gasket down. hes also a chain smoker. between takes he was sucking down cig's like no tommorrow and firing the butts into the garbage can immediately. which is good. i have a labor who leaves his butts all over the jobsite .. on reno's no less :no:


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

skillman said:


> At of all the products you have what ( Gatorb88 ) would say is you bread and butter line.
> 
> Also why did dewalt go into the hand tool market.


Bread and Butter is 18v Cordless by far. 

When Stanley merged with B&D they already had Stanley, Stanley Fat Max, Stanley Fat Max Extreme. I think they wanted to better differentiate between the DIY tools and the professional tools. What better way than to market their commercial grade tools with brands like Bostitch and the newly acquired Dewalt.

I'm sure Dewalt always wanted to get into the HT business but lacked the manufacturing facilities, engineers, product knowledge to do so. So it made sense.


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

loneframer said:


> Typically, "Type" numbers refer to changes/refinements in a certain model number for proper reference of service/parts.


You are correct, type 1 was obviously the 1st production model and some better technology came along for the internal components and the tool got upgraded. Thus we have to call it type 2 for our parts and service department. Type 2 are definitely not "cheaper" tools. If anything they are upgraded with better parts. Think of it like a new model year car, the outside may look the same, but there could be a different motor under the hood.


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> Thanks for your input Gator... you could be walking into a gauntlet
> 
> I do hope you can convince your bosses to give you some comp time or something for your time spent here:thumbsup:


Ha, yea right, I'm salary. :no:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response ( Gator888!!!! )


----------



## zaydq (Nov 17, 2011)

I love your De Walt power tools... but ive burnt out 3 impacts in 6 months... they werent new but they werent old. what the heck?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Gatorb888 said:


> Also, there is no difference between the tools you find in a big box store (Lowes & Depot) and the ones you find in a Supply House. Remember, I am speaking about Dewalt product here, I can't speak for other manufactures but I have to assume it's the same.
> 
> If the model number is the same, it's the same tool.


I think I am going to make that post a sticky. :laughing: You don't know how many damn arguments there are about "oh the big box store models are cheapened down"

I have a few DeWalt and some is good and some is bad. You're lucky you aren't the Bosch rep....I drilled Bosch a pretty large one and am still doing so.

However! :laughing:

I have the belt sander and I have to say the design is pretty damn poor on the back wheel. I don't recall the exact amount, but I believe I am on the third one from Lowes. It's the screw and the drum. They break quite easily. It's not a service problem, it's a design problem.

I still have 2 cordless drills that are going probably on 15 years with 4 batteries still hanging in there....so whatever you guys did 15 years ago...:laughing:

My favorite saw ATM at least is my 8-1/2" CSMS. Light weight, cuts real nice. Only issues I have with it is the blade wobbles, as on all DeWalts, and it's not the blade. And I don't know why you guys even bother with a dust collection connector. It doesn't collect anything.

I still have my 5" palm sander from 15 years ago too. It's a trooper.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! Thanks Gator for all the information :thumbup:


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

zaydq said:


> I love your De Walt power tools... but ive burnt out 3 impacts in 6 months... they werent new but they werent old. what the heck?


Thanks for being a fan!
Like I said in my first post, I can't start taking care of service issues through this site. I apologize to hear that's happened, but the best way to find out the issue is to get them to a service center. 

I know the Bosch guy was sending out free product and replacing everything for you guy's in another thread not too long ago. Trust me, if I could just order you guy's all new stuff I would, but it's not an option for me to do so. I hope you guy's understand.


----------



## Gatorb888 (Aug 17, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> I think I am going to make that post a sticky. :laughing: You don't know how many damn arguments there are about "oh the big box store models are cheapened down"


I know, I've been coming to this site for a while now and I've seen that come up a bit, that's why I decided to clear it up right off the bat.



KentWhitten said:


> I have a few DeWalt and some is good and some is bad. You're lucky you aren't the Bosch rep....I drilled Bosch a pretty large one and am still doing so.
> 
> However! :laughing:
> 
> I have the belt sander and I have to say the design is pretty damn poor on the back wheel. I don't recall the exact amount, but I believe I am on the third one from Lowes. It's the screw and the drum. They break quite easily. It's not a service problem, it's a design problem.


I'm not an engineer or have control over the designs but I'll ask about this next time I talk to a product manager, thanks!



KentWhitten said:


> I still have 2 cordless drills that are going probably on 15 years with 4 batteries still hanging in there....so whatever you guys did 15 years ago...:laughing:


Thanks! ... I think? :no:



KentWhitten said:


> My favorite saw ATM at least is my 8-1/2" CSMS. Light weight, cuts real nice. Only issues I have with it is the blade wobbles, as on all DeWalts, and it's not the blade. And I don't know why you guys even bother with a dust collection connector. It doesn't collect anything.


Glad you like it, I've also read about blade wobble problems on this site. I'll pass that along as well. The dust collection is obviously more productive with a Vac attached. I hear the new 12" Miter DWS780 improved upon the design.



KentWhitten said:


> I still have my 5" palm sander from 15 years ago too. It's a trooper.


Always good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like to thank you Gator for joining in on the thread. 

I have many brands of tools and DeWalt is a large part of my collection. I have had great luck with my DeWalt tools and will always consider them a top 5 choice. 

It is nice to have an inside voice and once again we really appreciate your input.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I would like to thank you Gator for joining in on the thread.


:thumbsup:


CrpntrFrk said:


> I have many brands of tools and DeWalt is a large part of my collection. I have had great luck with my DeWalt tools and will always consider them a top 5 choice.


 I'm thinkin most of us have some DeWalt:whistling


CrpntrFrk said:


> It is nice to have an inside voice and once again we really appreciate your input.


 An inside voice yes but we must remember his job is to promote DeWalt Tools:laughing::blink:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

My dewalt grinder got alittle warm today... :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> View attachment 61566
> 
> 
> My dewalt grinder got alittle warm today... :laughing:


:clap: That's great:thumbup: now you can go get a new one:whistling or fix that one:blink:
I wish my DeWalt radio would smoke like that:laughing: POS:laughing:


----------



## Artworks (Dec 5, 2009)

*New Products ??*

:laughing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

That's not cool "jiffy"


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

jiffy said:


>


Try this one.....it's easier to accessorize for a night on the town


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> That's not cool "jiffy"


Just a funny picture in good fun.

I appreciate Gator being on here to help us all with information.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

What is she doing with her lips:blink:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What is she doing with her lips:blink:


Here in Chicago it's known as the $20 smile.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

GRB said:


> Here in Chicago it's known as the $20 smile.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Look up duck-face DWB..... its a weird photo trend.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Brutus said:


> Look up duck-face DWB..... its a weird photo trend.


It makes hot girls, who think that look is hot, much more unattractive.


jiffy said:


>


See? Proof!!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> Look up duck-face DWB..... its a weird photo trend.


OK:blink: Duck Face
A bit different than smile like a doughnut:blink:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't been that impressed with yellow tools in a while. I used to love them. I was big on getting cheaper tools so I could have more of them for a long time, so I had a lot of Ryobi gear, including an 18v drill. The keyless chuck would spit out bits, so I started using a quick release and tighened the bejeezus out of it. One day, it ran out of juice, and a customer broke out his 14v XRP, and with two fingers tightened the bit and it wouldn't let go for nothing! Got the 4 1/2" angle grinder - was awesome! Then I got the 14v drill, but not the XRP for light stuff. It's chuck isn't as good, but still held a bit pretty well, and get this - I used it to mix thinset on more than a couple of occasions without any failure - it got a bit warm, and burned through a battery quick like, but not at all the epic failure and tool destruction I expected.

I was hooked for a while - got the 18v XRP the next week. Recently though, I've been disappointed. Got a belt sander - burned it up within an hour, and did the same to it's replacement. Now the cases have ALWAYS sucked, but I can deal with that. Then I got the 1/2" corded hammer drill. Every other 1/2" corded I've used will twist your arm off if it grabs. I was boring 7/8" holes through studs to run wire, and when it grabbed I could just hold it there. Not the arm twisting power I expected. It got very hot during this operation too. My next 1/2" will be the big boy Milwaukee even though it doesn't have a hammer. I've used them, and they will twist you in half if you let them. That being said, I've been using the dewalt for 1/4" masonry bits to set redheads, and it does an excellent job. Just the right size, and plenty of power. It keeps a 1/4" masonry bit in it, and I use it for gutter screws, and it'll do for the occasional hole boring.

Not sure what's going on there - I remember them being exceptional tools, and I've been let down lately.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Gatorb888 said:


> Thanks for being a fan!
> Like I said in my first post, I can't start taking care of service issues through this site. I apologize to hear that's happened, but the best way to find out the issue is to get them to a service center.
> 
> I know the Bosch guy was sending out free product and replacing everything for you guy's in another thread not too long ago. Trust me, if I could just order you guy's all new stuff I would, but it's not an option for me to do so. I hope you guy's understand.


We understand...one more thing that puts Bosch one step ahead. :thumbsup: BTW I am pretty sure that Joe is just as busy!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We understand...one more thing that puts Bosch one step ahead. :thumbsup: BTW I am pretty sure that Joe is just as busy!


I've been eyeballing the Bosch rotary hammer! Of course I've got to have the big'un :laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> We understand...one more thing that puts Bosch one step ahead. :thumbsup: BTW I am pretty sure that Joe is just as busy!


except where did he go off to?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Winchester said:


> except where did he go off to?


Like I said, he is a busy guy! :thumbsup:


----------

